

Why iPhone "Angry Birds" game publisher ignores calls from Google and Microsoft - credo
http://www.businessinsider.com/developer-behind-top-iphone-game-angry-birds-explains-why-hes-skipping-android-2010-6

======
credo
Btw I should add that the developer (Rovio) is working on an Android version
of the Angry Birds. If you've got 4 million downloads for a paid iPhone app in
3-4 months, it makes sense to develop versions for Android etc.

The article quotes Chillingo who are the "publishers" of the iPhone app

